# wheel refurb - falkirk / stirling area



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Anyone recommend any places in the above areas for wheel refurb's?

I've bought a set of Speedline Turini's (which are MINT condition) but I fancy having them done white. 

I am a little wary about having them powder coated since the last set of wheels I had done (at Premier Wheels in Milnathort which is now closed) ALL CRACKED.


----------



## rowbo (Nov 16, 2011)

company called wonder wheels mate  guys work is excellent and very very reasonably priced


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Interested in this too. Thanks.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

rowbo said:


> company called wonder wheels mate  guys work is excellent and very very reasonably priced


where are they based about?

Do they have a website or contact number?


----------



## rowbo (Nov 16, 2011)

here ye go , was his first post on another forum i frequent ! couple of guys i know had some stuff done and i can vouch for his work

After being at the Falkirk Cruise last night and speaking to a group of good guys who obviously were very much Honda enthusiasts, they gave me this website.

I do alloy wheel refurbishment and general vehicle body smart repairs in central Scotland. For the set of 4 alloys i charge around £100 and that's with a 6 month paint peel warranty. Smart repairs start from around £60.
Im am on Facebook at Wonder Wheels Smart Repairs | Facebook where you will see pictures of all my work over the past year.
For more info call Scott on 07708 415 375


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

How long does he take to do the 4 wheels??


----------



## rowbo (Nov 16, 2011)

youd probably be better giving scott a call mate to discuss


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Only thing that concerns me is the "outdoor" painting lol


----------



## bertp (Sep 5, 2011)

I got a black wheel repaired by a guy called Mark from Phoenix alloys in Longcroft http://www.phoenixalloys.co.uk/
hope his helps


----------



## D2. (Mar 1, 2008)

Give chameleon in Renfrew a shout Baz, heard mixed reviews but I've seen some of their work and been quite impressed!  http://www.chameleonmetalcoatings.co.uk/

Steve


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Avoid chameleon like the plague if i was you.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

rowbo - cheers for the info mate. £100 seems cheap - just need to see what his work is like. 

Graham - just noticed you'd messaged the dude on facebook. Let me know what he says. Maybe get a discount if we both get them done 

Bertp - I think my brother used that guy to do his winter wheels for his Subaru. I'd actually forgot about him.

Steve - I've heard different reports about Chameleon. Seem like a hit or a miss. Some folks have needed to have their wheels done 2 or 3 times due to imperfections.

HMMMMMM - decisions decisions 

Cheers guys!


----------



## Andy_R (Aug 6, 2007)

Let me know if we can get a bulk discount, on hols at the moment and just got pushed off the road by a tractor, now need both passenger side wheels done, 20" 7 series wheels.

Cheers 

Andy


----------

